

Driven entrepreneurs are not good guys - coffee
http://mkapor.posterous.com/driven-entrepreneurs-are-not-good-guys

======
ambirex
Reminds be of an older Harvard Business Review article: "Narcissistic Leaders:
The Incredible Pros, the Inevitable Cons"
<http://hbr.org/2004/01/narcissistic-leaders/ar/1>

------
prat
sorry - your dataset is still to small. Every rule is taken seriously until an
exception appears..however in this case I won't be surprised if "exception"
(decent guys) already outnumbers the "rule" (jerks)

